# My T room for my Creations.



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2010)

I figured I'd show my T room. Its a simple setup but organized. I am planning on getting a bigger setup as I share this unit with my wife and daughters. Its a storage/bookcase decoration unit and it has cubicle boxes that fits inside. (sold seperately) For now I have the top 8 with inhabitants.

One thing that was a requirement with the "T" room was that it had to be covered. My wife does not want to see a whole buch of enclosures all over the place. So I took the boxes that fit into the unit and made covers out of them. This way it looks decent.

Each Cubicle of the bookcase can accomodate either one Exo-Terra 12" cube enclosure or 2 2.5 gallon enclosures with vials in front or alot of little cubes/dram vials. 

The whole thing about my Enclosure Creations series that you see posted on the forums started with this unit and the fact that it was a unit that is in a living room/space and it had to be presentable.  And if anyone was to be curious to see the contents of each cubicle of the bookcase, the view would be nice. The enclosure sizes in my creations are chosen for the very fact that its going into this unit. One word, Practical.

You have to admit, for most people, looking at a huge hairy spider is not exactly nice. But put it in a nice scenic environment, and suddenly the spider does not look so bad. Maybe scary still for some, but they can appreciate it more. Its more "soft" on the eyes. Visually pleasing even if theres a big giant fat hairy scary looking spider that will rip your face off and kill you with its deadly venom  That is one of the main inspiration details behind my Enclosure Creations series that I share on this forum. 

Each cubicle has a light of some kind to simulate day/night cycles and controlled with a timer. Now to use the Exo-Terra's in the space provided of each cubicle and have it lit, I had to find an ultra slim type light source.  The reason being there is little space above the exo-terra. Theres only .5 inch between the enclosure and the top of the cubicle when the enclosure is in place.  So I buy LED light disks from Ikea. They are bright white and the light output is close to 6500K which makes the T's colors come out a bit more. Since they are LED's no fear of heat being emitted as its very low. I use all 4 per cubicle. Yes expensive but worth it for my hobby to be comfortable for everyone. (Mainly my wife) It makes me happy and you only live once.

Heres the unit I currently have. From IKEA.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40047675

This is the one I'm getting next.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60071358

Here are the lights.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00119424

*Here are the boxes that fit inside the cubicles. They come in two colors from Ikea (I could not find the link on their website). You can see that each box can be made into two covers.*







*Here is the unit as it stands with covers on.*







*Covers off.*







*Here are the inhabitants as it stands right now. Obviously I will get more 
T's and more Enclosure creations or bigger vials etc and the setup gets updated/changed. The principal stays the same.*



































*Thanks for looking. I would like to eventually have all my keeper tarantulas in Enclosure creations. So as long as I want more T's, I will create enclosures for them Its alot of fun!!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redneck (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats really nifty! I am going to have to do something like this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Abby (Feb 16, 2010)

I love the organized look! :drool:
Great job! with those covers on I could have my Ts in my living room, and guests would never know they are in a room with a bunch of hairy Ts


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Feb 16, 2010)

now just when you i thought im ok with my set up...... Damn you Talon....
Now this is one to ENVY:worship:...


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> now just when you i thought im ok with my set up...... Damn you Talon....
> Now this is one to ENVY:worship:...


LOL. Thank you... I'm glad you like it.


----------



## splangy (Feb 16, 2010)

That's super awesome!! 

Here's something I've been thinking about recently.  I see you've got the exo-terra enclosures which are great for arboreal, but I dont' think they can work for terrestrial (since you would want to give more substrate than what the exo-terras allow for, and also, you wouldn't want to have as much height since the Ts can fall.)

Obviously, you can get a larger, top-loading aquarium for the arboreals, but then that doesn't work well in a shelving system like yours since you'd have to slide the aquarium out everytime you want to do anything, and it's kind of a pain.

what i would love to see is a 10 gallon size aquarium, but with a side opening (not the front, but the side, so you can fit more aquariums on a single shelf).  The side opening would have to be relatively small and near the top so that there's still plenty of space for the substrate underneath it.  

Any thoughts on a solution for that?  I've been pondering it for a few weeks now.  :-/


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2010)

splangy said:


> That's super awesome!!
> 
> Here's something I've been thinking about recently.  I see you've got the exo-terra enclosures which are great for arboreal, but I dont' think they can work for terrestrial (since you would want to give more substrate than what the exo-terras allow for, and also, you wouldn't want to have as much height since the Ts can fall.)
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you have even went to my threads on my 9 Enclosure creations but every tarrantula I own is a terrestrial and all my enclosures are designed for them. Height is not an issue due to the multi leveling I incorporate in the design. There is more floor space from the multileveling features. Now another thing you will notice about my Enclosure creations is that they are made and geared towards being a show/display enclosure. So the tarrantulas that goes into them are the ones that stay out in the open. I would never get, for example a Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum) due to its nature to burrow. I like to see my specimens so my collection involves species that provides me with this aspect. 

The Exo-terra I use are 100% perfect for large terrestrials. Its equivalent to a 7.5 gallon tank. If a tarrantula is happy, it will stay put, not walk around all over the place. The multileveling I incorporate serves 2 puposes...
1. more floor space 
2. preventive measure against having them fall large distances. (but like I said, happiness means sit still)

I don't collect arboreals as its not my preference but I do have a few P. metallicas (the only arboreal I actually want to keep for obvious reasons). As I did for a P. regalis in the past, I would still use the ExoTerra 12" cube as a home for them as well.

If you wanted a 10 gallon tank that opens from the side, than the solution to that would be make it. They are not that hard to construct and can be done with 1/4" plexy glass and RTV Silicone like the one I bought for Enclosure creation #9. Or just get aquarium silicone which is more expensive but more readily available locally. For my needs, my Enclosure choices make the best options. I find no need to change the enclosure type choices I have made. From my experience (10 yrs+) they do not need a whole lot. Its us that wants to provide them with alot.


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 16, 2010)

very nice, palatable design!:clap:  and gives the T's some privacy, too.  once my collection grows i would love to display them with cube shelves like those... maybe as a room divider for multiple views of the enclosures.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2010)

HokiePokie727 said:


> very nice, palatable design!:clap:  and gives the T's some privacy, too.  once my collection grows i would love to display them with cube shelves like those... maybe as a room divider for multiple views of the enclosures.


Thank you. 

Its funny how they could get used to alot of the noise that goes on around them in a captive environment. Especially with my two young daughters running, screaming, laughing while playing almost every day. 
They are much more resilient than one may think.


----------



## JC (Feb 16, 2010)

One of the best setups/T-rooms I've seen.


----------



## jebbewocky (Feb 16, 2010)

What's the measurements on those Exo-Terras?  I wonder if a 5 gal on end would fit in there.  IMO, Exo Terra's are way overpriced.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> What's the measurements on those Exo-Terras?  I wonder if a 5 gal on end would fit in there.  IMO, Exo Terra's are way overpriced.


12 x 12 x 12


----------



## brian abrams (Feb 16, 2010)

*exo-terra set up*

Amazing set up!! Not only do you have the most awesome cages, the naturalistic levelling is among the best. I also like RobC's setups. Lots of work!!  The Exo-Terras are pricey, but I can see their practicallity, having both a bottom & top opening.  They would espcially come in handy with a fast, aggressive arboreal, or even a web-happy OBT that decides to build it's nest at the top. This would make routine maintainance, such as removing dead prey items, molts, & filling water dishes much easier & safer, by using the opening at the bottom.


----------



## shanebp (Feb 16, 2010)

That looks wicked Talon! Great shelfing, looks awesomely organised. Quick question though, I see you have a bunch of those hydrometer/thermometer combometers. Where did you get those? How much are they around about, and can I get them online? Right now all i've got are two exo-terra analog meters. One hydro one thermo, and they seem fairly.. inaccurate.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2010)

shanebp said:


> That looks wicked Talon! Great shelfing, looks awesomely organised. Quick question though, I see you have a bunch of those hydrometer/thermometer combometers. Where did you get those? How much are they around about, and can I get them online? Right now all i've got are two exo-terra analog meters. One hydro one thermo, and they seem fairly.. inaccurate.


Ebay and they cost me anywhere between $10-$14 each. Type in Flukers


----------



## shanebp (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome, found them! You seem to have a few of them, do you find them fairly accurate?


----------



## jebbewocky (Feb 16, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> 12 x 12 x 12


Ah.
A 2.5 gal even is 13 inches high when on end, so...nope!
Looks like this cabinetry won't work for me.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Ah.
> A 2.5 gal even is 13 inches high when on end, so...nope!
> Looks like this cabinetry won't work for me.


Funny you should say that. I have several 2.5 gallons and they fit fine horizontally AND vertically. Flat or on end.

In fact, theres enough space above the enclosure to fit my lights...More space than the Exo-terra. Yep, a full ONE inch of space!!!

Hmmm Even better, heres a picture for you. You can fit two 2.5 gallons any which way you want.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 16, 2010)

Sick setup man


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 16, 2010)

P.s. I posted the link to this on another local website. Hope you don't mind man. Very cool idea.


----------



## jebbewocky (Feb 16, 2010)

I might have to look into this.  This IKEA thing is the closest to what I'm looking for yet.

Do those cubicle things come in clear?  I'm just looking for something to keep the cats out.  I think Psalmos or Avics would do fine in a 2.5 gal, and my terrestrials could probably be adapted to a vertical set up.  Well, except for the L.parahybana.

EDIT:  I just remembered a barrister book case might work as well.

Hrrrmmm.


Do you have any Brachy's in a 2.5 vertical?


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Huh!  It looks like you could probably fit two vertical 2.5 gallons next to each other in that.  I might have to look into this.  This IKEA thing is the closest to what I'm looking for yet.
> 
> Do those cubicle things come in clear?  I'm just looking for something to keep the cats out.  I think Psalmos or Avics would do fine in a 2.5 gal, and my terrestrials could probably be adapted to a vertical set up.  Well, except for the L.parahybana.


Yes two can fit side by side this way as well as front to back. The covers I make out of the boxes comes in Red and a Charcoal color. They also have a clear-ish looking color with a ting of blue. As for the parahybana, I have a 5" male in a 2.5" and its plenty. I also had a LP grow up in a 2.5 gallon years ago till he matured at 7" LS. So an LP male can fit (as long as its a simple setup) but a large female I would have to say you need a larger enclosure. I have my Female in an Exo-terra (Enclosure creation #6) and its plenty (equivalent to a 7.5 gallon tank). And I agree that Avicularias would be fine in a 2.5 gallon on end.


----------



## jebbewocky (Feb 16, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Yes two can fit side by side this way as well as front to back. The covers I make out of the boxes comes in Red and a Charcoal color. They also have a clear-ish looking color with a ting of blue. As for the parahybana, I have a 5" male in a 2.5" and its plenty. I also had a LP grow up in a 2.5 gallon years ago till he matured at 7" LS. So an LP male can fit (as long as its a simple setup) but a large female I would have to say you need a larger enclosure. I have my Female in an Exo-terra (Enclosure creation #6) and its plenty (equivalent to a 7.5 gallon tank). And I agree that Avicularias would be fine in a 2.5 gallon on end.


Psalmos would probably be fine in a 2.5 as well.
My LP is a female, so yeah, probably no 2.5.  Maybe I'll get her an Exo-Terra since it fits.  It's too bad a 5.5 probably wouldn't fit though.

Hmm....no clear.  I could always buy a sheet of plexi and screw it in there with some hinges.  What type of wood is it--do you think it could hold up to that?


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2010)

Theres a link to unit with details on post #1


----------



## jebbewocky (Feb 16, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Theres a link to unit with details on post #1



Yep.  Looked it up.  These are wall installed, and we'll be living in an apartment=no go.  But now I know the size of those cubes should be big enough for a 2.5 gal.  Thanks!


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Yep.  Looked it up.  These are wall installed, and we'll be living in an apartment=no go.  But now I know the size of those cubes should be big enough for a 2.5 gal.  Thanks!


No thats what they recommend but my unit is not installed on the wall. Its a free standing unit. If you shop Ikea, you will see that most of their furniture recommends that it be installed on a wall. I have a dresser that actually states to mount on a wall. Trust me its not going anywhere. Its so sturdy.


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, talk about "Pimp My T Room," really cool. Subscribed! Can't have this thread getting lost among the others.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2010)

I did a search for the box and found it.

Heres the clear-ish one. (you can also see that they show Red and Blue but not the charcoal one I have.:? Maybe dicontinued color since I bought it over 2 years ago.)

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90059618

I wish I could add this link to the first post.


----------



## jebbewocky (Feb 17, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> No thats what they recommend but my unit is not installed on the wall. Its a free standing unit. If you shop Ikea, you will see that most of their furniture recommends that it be installed on a wall. I have a dresser that actually states to mount on a wall. Trust me its not going anywhere. Its so sturdy.



Ah!  Neat!
The clearish cube isn't clear as what I'm looking for.
For now I'm putting this under maybe.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## scottyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Great looking setup :clap:

Those five vials look familiar. Where have I seen them before :?


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 17, 2010)

scottyk said:


> Great looking setup :clap:
> 
> Those five vials look familiar. Where have I seen them before :?


LOL.. Yep Thanks alot!!! One of the H. maculatas already molted and all the rest are dark.:clap:


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice setups...Im curious as to why you have gauges in each enclosure.
Thanks!


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 17, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> Nice setups...Im curious as to why you have gauges in each enclosure.
> Thanks!


Here in Cali it gets hot and humidity is very low (hardly rains). I like to see the temps at a glance. I have a space heater to heat up the cold nights and my t's are kept at a pretty constant temperature. Without the thermometers, it would just be a guessing game. Its my preference.


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 17, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Here in Cali it gets hot and humidity is very low (hardly rains). I like to see the temps at a glance. I have a space heater to heat up the cold nights and my t's are kept at a pretty constant temperature. Without the thermometers, it would just be a guessing game. Its my preference.


cool..thx
the multiple levels in your setups is great.


----------



## jebbewocky (Feb 17, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> cool..thx
> the multiple levels in your setups is great.


Yeah, I was wondering how the multi-level works out for bulky terrestrials. People always worry about them falling and such, but this seems to coince more with how their burrow functions in nature.  And it's more space efficient.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 17, 2010)

When I had my first Female genic (RIP) she was a 6" girl and bulky. She was just dandy. Remember, if they are happy, than they will remain mostly still, not walk around all over. So once they are settled, they will pick out a nice spot and just chill and look pretty.

Heres a shot of my genic on her favorite spot. This same spot is now my 6" Lasiodora parahybana's favorite spot to lounge.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 17, 2010)

I went to The Container Store today and got some new cubes to replace the 5 little dram vials. This will look alot better! 1.5" x 1.5" x 3"


----------



## Tcollector (Feb 17, 2010)

That is the BEST I have ever seen:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## dopamine (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy crap those terrariums look good. I need to decorate more!:drool:


----------



## splangy (Feb 17, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I'm not sure if you have even went to my threads on my 9 Enclosure creations but every tarrantula I own is a terrestrial and all my enclosures are designed for them. Height is not an issue due to the multi leveling I incorporate in the design. There is more floor space from the multileveling features. Now another thing you will notice about my Enclosure creations is that they are made and geared towards being a show/display enclosure. So the tarrantulas that goes into them are the ones that stay out in the open. I would never get, for example a Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum) due to its nature to burrow. I like to see my specimens so my collection involves species that provides me with this aspect.
> 
> The Exo-terra I use are 100% perfect for large terrestrials. Its equivalent to a 7.5 gallon tank. If a tarrantula is happy, it will stay put, not walk around all over the place. The multileveling I incorporate serves 2 puposes...
> 1. more floor space
> ...


I actually did get to look at them right after I saw this thread the other night, I think I might have commented on them too.  If I didn't it's cause I was half asleep and meant to, but they're all just phenomenal.  

I understand what you're saying about not needing a tank with a smaller side-opening, and I thought about setting things up the way you did in your enclosures.  

Two problems, first one, is I don't have a ton of free time, or experience doing this, so knowing me, it would take like 45,000 hours to try to do it, and they wouldn't come out nearly the way I wanted them to.  :wall:

But the other reason is that part of my joy in the Ts is for me to watch how they alter their environment.  I have an H. lividum, and while some call it a "pet hole," I think the hole is one of the neatest things about it.  I got her started with the burrow along the glass so I can watch, and let her go to town making her little house, "cementing" the opening with her amazing spinnerets.  It's just really amazing to me.  So, I would rather not given them a pre-fab home, I'd rather just give them a ton of substrate, a couple of decorations, get them started, and then let them go to town.  

I think i'm going to end up building my own enclosures.... i'm just dreading it.  lol


----------



## scottyk (Feb 18, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I went to The Container Store today and got some new cubes to replace the 5 little dram vials. This will look alot better! 1.5" x 1.5" x 3"



Those are pretty much exactly what I had them in. You should be good to go!


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 7, 2010)

*Upgrade!*

*And an update*

I finally got the upgraded unit from Ikea. I went to Home Depot and bought backing for it. (cut to fit with seam hiding between panels from two 4ft x 8ft sheets) After installing I made access holes for the lights. I'm going to use the first 15 cubicles. (The other 10 are for my wife and kids stuff) The backing made the unit a stable sturdy unit. And it weighs ALOT more than the small unit. 

















Comparison between old and new. Bigger and looks better (Especially with the backing) And the best part...Holds more tarantulas.


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome!  I have shelving units like that from Target in my son's bedroom for his toys and games, and was looking for a nice bookshelf/shelving unit for my T's since the bookshelf they're on is getting crowded (and has books, lol). 

My question is the lighting.  I do want some nice lighting options for viewing purposes, not that they'd be on 24/7 of course, but what do you use for yours?  Is it one bit strip in the back/top of each area, or are there individual smaller lights on each block?


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 7, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> Awesome!  I have shelving units like that from Target in my son's bedroom for his toys and games, and was looking for a nice bookshelf/shelving unit for my T's since the bookshelf they're on is getting crowded (and has books, lol).
> 
> My question is the lighting.  I do want some nice lighting options for viewing purposes, not that they'd be on 24/7 of course, but what do you use for yours?  Is it one bit strip in the back/top of each area, or are there individual smaller lights on each block?


I described the lighting I use in the begining on this thread. Its all hooked into Two 6 outlet light strips right now with a two outlet heavy duty timer.  One timer controls 12 outlets.
With the Ikea lights, the power consumption is 8 watts total per 4 LED disks. I personally use 4 per cubicle for the Exo-terra's. I may use 2 disks per cubicle for the 2.5 gallon enclosures. They also sell LED strips that I may use per cubicle for the 2.5 gallons.

Heres what it looks like right now. You don't have to use all 4 LED disks per cubicle. You could easily use one disk per cubicle and it would work out to be cheaper. Each one of those boxes on top control 4 LED disks.


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 8, 2010)

Heres the link for the light strips. This may be better for the 2.5's because they are much brighter. I would use one per cubicle.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50119407


----------



## Ictinike (Mar 10, 2010)

Great stuff and similar to what I wanted to do a time or two..

Never get the time, money or patience these days /sigh

And you mention 2 daughters.. 2 boys here and no time for work, wife and them as is it seems.. 

I applaud you for being able to have the time to do this!


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 10, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> Great stuff and similar to what I wanted to do a time or two..
> 
> Never get the time, money or patience these days /sigh
> 
> ...


Thank you. I run a small janitorial business and work 6 days a week on another job as a caregiver. I'm very active and stay up laye at night. It does wear me out once in a while but I try to keep up. My daughters and wife are understanding. My daughter actually helped me build the new unit. Shes only 5 yrs old but the little bit she did (hand me screws, sit on the backing panel so it wont move gave me nails and screws...) helped alot. My wife helped me lift the unit as it was really heavy. She also helped me clean up the mess (saw dust everywhere cause I did it in the house)


----------



## Ictinike (Mar 10, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Thank you. I run a small janitorial business and work 6 days a week on another job as a caregiver. I'm very active and stay up laye at night. It does wear me out once in a while but I try to keep up. My daughters and wife are understanding. My daughter actually helped me build the new unit. Shes only 5 yrs old but the little bit she did (hand me screws, sit on the backing panel so it wont move gave me nails and screws...) helped alot. My wife helped me lift the unit as it was really heavy. She also helped me clean up the mess (saw dust everywhere cause I did it in the house)


Yep! 

I remember those years 

My boys now, 12 and 10, are more about "their time" then time with dad already so getting help is hard to do unless it deals with something they enjoy.  They've not really caught the T craze as I have but maybe in a few years.  They each have one I bought for them over the past year and I expect if they are females they could take them to their first year of college if they can get them out behind my back!

I need to cut back on my work hours (36 hours already in 3 days  ) and make more room for T's and the family! 

Great stuff again Talon as I've always enjoyed your enclosure posts and this is again class act work!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Mar 10, 2010)

*very*

very nice stuff!


----------



## TalonAWD (Apr 9, 2010)

I made a video tour of the unit. Hope it explains alot.

[YOUTUBE]4dQMPlWrdcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## agrodolce (Dec 22, 2011)

This would be great on http://www.ikeahackers.net/. I've seen lots of pet hacks but never a T one!


----------



## BimBim (Dec 22, 2011)

great setup  soo jealous


----------

